# :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Rear Big Brake Kit - VW Golf/Jetta/New Beetle - Click Here !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*Stage 1 Rear Big Brake Kit - VW Golf/Jetta/New Beetle - $499.95!*

If you have power-adding modifications on your MKIV Golf/Jetta or New Beetle, the next upgrade is more stopping power.

The ECS Tuning 302mm two-piece Tru-Float rotors increase swept area and braking torque without weight penalty. Precision-machined caliper carrier brackets space out your stock brake calipers to match the new rotor, and ECS Exact-Fit brake lines provide pad-squeezing fluid pressure.

Designed as a compliment to your ECS Tuning Front Big Brake Kit, this Stage 1 direct-fit kit helps you keep your speed in check.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

What is the weight of these compared to the stock 232mm rotors?


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

what about for those running GLI rear brakes?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

4ceFed4 said:


> What is the weight of these compared to the stock 232mm rotors?


Just rotor weight (Single):

OEM - 6.30 lbs.
ECS - 9.91 lbs.




sardo_67 said:


> what about for those running GLI rear brakes?


We have a separate kit for GLI models - Please see *Here*


Andy


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

thanks. my only concern with upgrading to a set up like this is maintenance. if in 50k i need a new rotor how hard and expensive is it to get another ring?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

sardo_67 said:


> thanks. my only concern with upgrading to a set up like this is maintenance. if in 50k i need a new rotor how hard and expensive is it to get another ring?


PM sent.


Andy


----------

